# The Hammocks at Bald Head Island, NC



## tarob42 (Feb 27, 2008)

I recently exchanged into this location and was wondering if anyone has been there and what they thought. It's a fractional ownership and apparently the island can only be reached by ferry.


----------



## bobcat (Feb 27, 2008)

tarob42 said:


> I recently exchanged into this location and was wondering if anyone has been there and what they thought. It's a fractional ownership and apparently the island can only be reached by ferry.



You have to take a ferry from Southport N C to go there. No cars on the island. Police,fire and some workers trucks. You must take over what you want to eat for the week. They have rules as to how to pack items. You can rent a golf cart for the week. All things have to be brought over by ferry. If you purchase on the island it will be more money. You can walk the beach, fish ,boat play golf and read a book. The island is very quiet. Alot of wildlife.  Deer, fox, gators, birds coons are just some. It is hot in the summer.  You can go to Wilmington, Southport, M B, Calabash  or some of the other islands. I would get in touch with the Brunswick Islands Chamber of Commerce and ask for some info. Most of the towns are quiet except for M B or Wilmington. You can have some great seafood. The timeshares are  not to old.  Enjoy.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 28, 2008)

You know, I think I'd like it there. shaggy


----------



## BargainTraveller (Feb 29, 2008)

tarob42 said:


> I recently exchanged into this location and was wondering if anyone has been there and what they thought. It's a fractional ownership and apparently the island can only be reached by ferry.



Who did you exchange through?


----------



## CMF (Feb 29, 2008)

What did you use to exchange?


Charles


----------



## bobcat (Feb 29, 2008)

BargainTraveller said:


> Who did you exchange through?



You can exchange thru II.  Summer is hard to get. People who own their ,like to stay there.


----------



## tarob42 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Bald Head Island*

Sorry it's taken me so long to respond. I got it during flexexchange.  I used my Marriott Manor Club. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 5, 2008)

tarob42 said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long to respond. I got it during flexexchange.  I used my Marriott Manor Club. Thanks for the info.



Make sure you purchase a couple cases of bottle water. It gets HOT there.


----------



## JACKC (Mar 10, 2008)

Three years ago got a week via II bonus last minute during flex, gave it to our daughter and her friend for college graduation. They were in a nice house and enjoyed the beach, but got bored after a couple of days and checked on catching the ferry back to their car for some Myrtle Beach entertainment. Found they needed to schedule the ferry well in advance. Also costly. Stayed another day or two and aborted their vacation. Boredom and the ferry issue spoiled their trip. 

Daughter's advice. If you want to vegetate for a week and take all your provisions over, it should be great. Otherwise, go elsewhere if you want accessible variety and excitement.

Jack


----------

